# 8 week...9week video page 5



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanksgiving weekend was very busy at out house, with both family and neighbors spending time with the dogs and puppies. The 2 boys turned 8 weeks yesterday, and they had children of all ages stopping by to play with them. They have earned the run of the house and screened porch combined, with their litter box training. They only went in their sleeping pen for a short nap yesterday afternoon, and all the rest of the day was loose in the houe.

It was nice last night to have a quiet evening with everyone gone, and the boys sacked out with the other dogs on the floor in the living room.

Here are the only videos I got a chance to take during their 8 week Birthday, but in the second short one, they go back in the house. This is the only litter that has earned this much freedom at this age, but it's been really easy training just the two of them.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are too cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think your puppies go home better trained than any other puppy around! They are so cute and happy-looking.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

They are adorable! I love the different surface areas you use for the pups.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

WANT!!!!!! 

So absolutely cute!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I love how the one with the white feet, his tail is just wagging like mad! They are both too precious!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Loved it!!! thanks so much for sharing!! those families getting the boys sure are LUCKY!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are too cute!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching them!! What a couple of sweet pups!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We're keeping the one with white feet, Novio (temporary name). With only 2 to choose from, we didn't think our chances were really good to get one with what we wanted in another stud dog. With Novio, we got everything we wanted, plus more. We have never had another boy that silvered like Twinkle did, but it looks like he will be silver, as well as having all the conformation points, including not carrying for curly, that we look for! 

He will be Starborn Don Juan Pequeno. Call name still to be determined.

He carries the Y chromosome all the way back to one of the first dogs on anyone's pedigree, Juan Pequeno, 15 generations back We have planned for several generations to be able to preserve this Y chromosome through a really nice male. The Y chromosome has to be passed from father to son on the top line of the pedigree, so it's easy to break the chain if any one sire does not produce a son who also produces sons.

The black girl with the topknot is Nike. She's about 8 months old. There was a female in the previous littler that we really wanted to keep, but Nike was too young and was too rough with little puppies then. As you can see in the first video, she's really good with them now. I haven't gotten around to making a webpage for Nike yet. She's by Posh out of Blanchi, and is the most co-ordinated and atheletic dog we have ever seen. When the other pups in her litter were lifting a paw to wave/ swat like they do in the first stage of play, Nike was doing play-bows and jumping over them sideways. She has continued to astound us with her agility, speed, and trainability. She plays with one of the cats like another cat, and is the only one the cat will play with.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Beautiful, Tom. Well bred, well socialized, well trained. It doesn't get any better than that. 

Keeper's Mom


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Thanks everyone! We're keeping the one with white feet, Novio (temporary name). With only 2 to choose from, we didn't think our chances were really good to get one with what we wanted in another stud dog. With Novio, we got everything we wanted, plus more. We have never had another boy that silvered like Twinkle did, but it looks like he will be silver, as well as having all the conformation points, including not carrying for curly, that we look for!


Well, you answered that of my question... I knew you were planning to keep one of them, and I was wondering if you had decided yet. I also LOVE that he looks like he will silver!!! I know you don't pick a dog based on color, but it's really nice when it comes along as part of the package!

I like the new porch floor too! When did you put that in? It looks great!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The porch floor is just some type of cushion back linoleum. I can't remember what it's called, but it's pretty cushiony, and seems to be a safer landing surface for the puppy agility stuff. The green carpet we had out there took too long to dry out after a blowing rain. 

Also, I redid the screen, and did away with the lattice. The lower part has a layer of hardware cloth to keep puppy teeth from tearing the screen, like had been done a number of times with the old setup. This also gives them a more open feeling to what's going on outside too, like the tractor, cars starting, horses being ridden by, cats in the yard, etc.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Be still my heart...I'm in love


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a picture I just snapped. During the day, they've been going back into their sleeping pen in the living room to nap. At night we just let them crash in the house with the rest of the dogs. The black blobs in the dog beds are the 2 puppies.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The pups are really cute! I like the one with the big white mark on the neck! Both are adorable though! 

Thanks for the puppy fix! :thumb:


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Saying quietly to myself, "Be patient, be patient, be patient!" And repeat.....

Visited with lots of family over Thanksgiving. I got a lot of blank stares when asked what my DH gave me for our 30th wedding anniversary, to which I answered that I'm waiting to get a new puppy for agility. Why don't they understand, lol?!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope the baby girl adapts well with her new family I bet see will miss her birth home for awhile


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Tonight we shut all the other dogs back in the dog room so the boys could meet a cat. 

Our daughter found Ghost on the side of the road when he was no older than 3 weeks old. Some animal had taken him, and he was is really bad shape. 

Hanna called from several miles away asking if I could shoot a kitten she had found to put it out of it's misery. She wrapped the bleeding kitten in a towel and brought him home. He had no broken bones, and wasn't bleeding badly, so she decided she would look after him to see if he could make it.

Long story short, he turned into a great cat! He is still beautiful, even with a deformed ear and tail. He and Nike are great playmates, but most of the other dogs just want to torment him.

He never puts his claws out, and was very tolerant of the puppies.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom, what a wonderful job you and Pam do, raising such well-balanced dogs. I still am amazed at the potty-training you accomplish at such an early, EARLY age!

The pups are darling. I, too, like the little one with a white tip to his tail and bits of white elsewhere.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

They are so adorable and well mannered. Such a testimony to the time, effort and love they receive....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a beautiful cat! I'm so glad you were able to save him!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

tolerant kitties are THE most amazing animals!! SO glad you have one to 'train' the pups!!


----------



## busymom (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh my, they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

krandall said:


> What a beautiful cat! I'm so glad you were able to save him!


Hanna saved Ghost. We didn't know what sort of animal had gotten ahold of him, so he stayed isolated in the tackroom at the barn for a couple of months. She hand fed him the first few weeks, since he was so young to start with.

It's funny, she also has a solid black cat that she rescued from the wild when it was young.

I'm going to try to get a video of Nike and Ghost playing today.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom, who is the pup playing with Ghost? Querido right?
I love the bit of orange in Ghost's tail and how he is letting the pup just "check him out".


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a sweet story of your daughter saving Ghost. Adorable pic of Ghost and pup playing. Love all your Havs Tom.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The picture in the post with the picture of the cat has both boys sniffing Ghost's head. There are some nice, large flat screen monitors available now pretty cheap.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

For some reason, it won't let me upload them here like the others.

Here are links to the videos:

puppies and Nike





Boys want in on the action


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Loved the Videos. Even Bumi got to watch them!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom King said:


> The picture in the post with the picture of the cat has both boys sniffing Ghost's head. There are some nice, large flat screen monitors available now pretty cheap.


ound: I should really invest in a monitor! It's hard to see the pics on the phone. Now I can see it clearly. Is a great sweet pic!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just love the videos!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the videos.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a hard life! Novio usually rests his head on Pam's foot to nap, but Querido beat him to it tonight. This is after a long play session. Frolic likes to hang her bulging belly over the gap in my recliner between the seat and footrest, with the footrest up. You can tell by the expression on her face that she is not happy with me for getting up to take this picture.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes I see the look in her eyes saying come on back Dad


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL Love the picture! Frolic looks like she is thinking "Aaaaaand, there he goes again!"ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tom King said:


> Thanksgiving weekend was very busy at out house, with both family and neighbors spending time with the dogs and puppies. The 2 boys turned 8 weeks yesterday, and they had children of all ages stopping by to play with them. They have earned the run of the house and screened porch combined, with their litter box training. They only went in their sleeping pen for a short nap yesterday afternoon, and all the rest of the day was loose in the houe.
> 
> It was nice last night to have a quiet evening with everyone gone, and the boys sacked out with the other dogs on the floor in the living room.
> 
> ...


They're so cute. I'm way behind on everything! This move to Florida has been wild. Are you breeding Havanese or silk dogs now?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Jan,

Our dogs have always been AKC Havanese, even though most, up until a year or so ago, are also registered Silks. No one here even talks about it anymore. We're just so done with parent clubs for now, other than just offering our opinion when it's asked for. We won't change what we have always bred towards, in spite of what's currently in vogue in the ring. Since the DNA tests became available, we have been able to get the curly, bushy coats out of our line. Other than that, our dogs still look like dogs we have always produced. We've just gotten better at starting puppies.

I've been probably no more or less active on these forums, including through the whole mudslinging sessions, from when Melissa started them until now. A lot of folks that used to post on these forums got mad and went away to start their own forums, and don't post on here any more. You may have heard a similar story before. I just do one Forums for each subject that I'm interested in, and I've always liked this one for the Havanese.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Tom, I cho$e (no 20th letter) not to go $ilk, but did not $ay or do anything negative on either $ide. My focu$ for the la$t 38 year$ i$ to $how nice dog$ and do an occa$ional breeding. I breed for my$elf and only have a li$t if I have a dog or 2 available. 
On another note, will you or Pam be at the $how$ in W-$, NC next weekend? Unle$$ I hear the major ha$ broken in bitch$ prior, I'll be there. I entered Fri and $un. $at'$ judge already gave my dog a 5 point major $o no point entering that day. Oliver need$ a major to fini$h.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to say I ALWAYS love seeing an update from you and Pam. One of my guilty pleasures is going to your website to watch your puppy videos, they always make me smile and laugh.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Tom, I cho (no 20th letter) not to go , but did not or do anything negative on either . My focu$ for the la 38 year$ i$ to nice dog$ and do an occa breeding. I breed for my and only have a li if I have a dog or 2 available.
> On another note, will you or Pam be at the $ in W-$, NC next weekend? Unle$$ I hear the major ha$ broken in bitch$ prior, I'll be there. I entered Fri and . '$ judge already gave my dog a 5 point major no point entering that day. Oliver need$ a major to fini.


Pam is going to be at the show in Winston-Salem to help the local club with something. I forget the details, but she is not showing. She'll be bringing Nike just for socialization. Be sure to introduce yourself to her. She doesn't spend any time on Forums or lists.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*W-$*

I'll bet the health $tuff, I $aid I'll help too if I'm there. If I am, I'll look her up. I met her a number of year$ ago



Tom King said:


> Pam is going to be at the show in Winston-Salem to help the local club with something. I forget the details, but she is not showing. She'll be bringing Nike just for socialization. Be sure to introduce yourself to her. She doesn't spend any time on Forums or lists.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Tom, I cho (no 20th letter) not to go , but did not or do anything negative on either . My focu$ for the la 38 year$ i$ to nice dog$ and do an occa breeding. I breed for my and only have a li if I have a dog or 2 available.
> On another note, will you or Pam be at the $ in W-$, NC next weekend? Unle$$ I hear the major ha$ broken in bitch$ prior, I'll be there. I entered Fri and . '$ judge already gave my dog a 5 point major no point entering that day. Oliver need$ a major to fini.


Hi becky, not to strain your creative typing:biggrin1:, but for those of us who are not show-savvy, why wouldn't you want to show under the judge who already gave your dog a major? Does a major not count if it comes from the same judge again?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Hey Jan,
> 
> Our dogs have always been AKC Havanese, even though most, up until a year or so ago, are also registered Silks. No one here even talks about it anymore. We're just so done with parent clubs for now, other than just offering our opinion when it's asked for. We won't change what we have always bred towards, in spite of what's currently in vogue in the ring. Since the DNA tests became available, we have been able to get the curly, bushy coats out of our line. Other than that, our dogs still look like dogs we have always produced. We've just gotten better at starting puppies.
> 
> I've been probably no more or less active on these forums, including through the whole mudslinging sessions, from when Melissa started them until now. A lot of folks that used to post on these forums got mad and went away to start their own forums, and don't post on here any more. You may have heard a similar story before. I just do one Forums for each subject that I'm interested in, and I've always liked this one for the Havanese.


Wow Tom, can I just say that Nike is GORGEOUS???!

--So are your pups by the way  But Nike, well, she just took my breath away.

Anyway. Interesting that you brought up the DNA tests... we were just discussing dna tests on another post and how inaccurate they are in general. Then again, we were talking about the commercial 'what breed is your dog' tests, I guess you are talking about something different, more scientifically sound?

So glad the breed has people like you!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*not $howing*

If he won, he would receive the point$. In order to earn your CH. you mu$t win 15 point$, with 2 major$ (3 or more point$) and you have to have won major$ from at lea$t 2 different judge$ plu$ at lea$t 1 from a 3rd judge. Oliver ha$ 1 major and need$ that final major to earn hi$ CH. $ince the $at. judge gave him a 5 point major, it ju$t wouldn't be fair to take point$ away from a dog that needed them (if Oliver happened to win again). I hope thi$ i$ clear.



krandall said:


> Hi becky, not to strain your creative typing:biggrin1:, but for those of us who are not show-savvy, why wouldn't you want to show under the judge who already gave your dog a major? Does a major not count if it comes from the same judge again?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> If he won, he would receive the point$. In order to earn your CH. you mu win 15 point$, with 2 major$ (3 or more point$) and you have to have won major$ from at lea 2 different judge$ plu$ at lea 1 from a 3rd judge. Oliver ha$ 1 major and need$ that final major to earn hi$ CH. the . judge gave him a 5 point major, it ju wouldn't be fair to take point$ away from a dog that needed them (if Oliver happened to win again). I hope thi$ i$ clear.


Thanks, Becky. That's kind of what I thought. The same is true for obedience and rally titles... Not all the points can come from the same judge. It probably makes sense. Otherwise people could just go to shows where a judge they knew liked their dog was judging.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going up on Thursday for the training match in agility. It will be our first outing outside of class. Not sure I'll see Pam but I'll watch for her. When she and Nike were in Concord last month, i couldn't believe Nike was sitting up and watching the dogs running the agility courses. Too cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Say "Hi" for Kodi and me!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

9 weeks today. I had a hard time getting time to make any videos today, but did manage to get this one. Ghost, the cat, was rolling on the floor in the house with both puppies all over him, but by the time I got the camera, they had settled down.

This one will let Querido's new family get a closeup of him.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

cuteness overload <3


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom, He is soooo gorgeous! Thank you for the video!

Is it the light (or my work monitor ound: ) or the hair around his nose is white and black (mixed). It looks somewhat dark.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, the light out there was too harsh for ideal photo conditions. He does have right much white on his face, especially around his nose. Probably what looks white to you in the video closeup is white.

We were too busy to get around to taking 9 week stills yesterday, but will try to today.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

They are too cute for words! Love!


----------

